# Does anyone not received any Promotions from Uber ?



## HUSER (Sep 26, 2016)

Hi drivers;
I am glad to join community, I am from NYC and joined 2 month ago; I wonder why i never recieved any type of promotion from uber, a friend of mine received right after 2nd week but me i ddidnt yet,
my acceptance rate is 82% and my 5 star is 323 of 400 ride ( just to show my current status nothing to make myself proud )))
Is anyone having the same like me or maybe i can listen what are the general credentials for getting the promotions or is it a just a random thing? cus another friend is getting the highest promotions but his acceptance is 72 and rate is 4.75 !! so he shouldnt be qualified at all right, and also he having time out everyday !!


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Uber frequently sends promotions to just some drivers but not others. To my knowledge, none of us have been able to figure out how they select the drivers that they invite to participate.


----------



## HUSER (Sep 26, 2016)

thanks for reply ) so basically it is a random choice such as rulatte


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

HUSER said:


> thanks for reply ) so basically it is a random choice such as rulatte


I rather doubt it's random. I think it is based solely on what Uber wants to accomplish. Get new drivers hooked, reward high ratings, get part timers to drive more, .... we can't see their books so we don't know what they are doing. This week in Raleigh they are doing a 50% off special for rides, fighting with Lyft. So I got a guarantee (haven't seen one in a long time) to drive rush hours, they must forecast that they need more drivers then and I got it POSSIBLY because I very rarely drive then.


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Whatever uber is selling I'm not buying it.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

A T said:


> Whatever uber is selling I'm not buying it.


Too late, we already did!


----------



## A T (Aug 3, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Too late, we already did!


All sales are final


----------



## rotocub (Apr 30, 2016)

Haven't seen a promo from Uber in ages.

Was recently left out of the "boost" promotion they had across an entire weekend in Charlotte despite every other driver I talked to getting it....including new drivers, longtime drivers, low rated, high rated, etc.

Made no sense. I traded several emails with support demanding a GOOD explanation, but you can guess how that worked out.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I think they have forecasting software that tells them how many drivers they need and how many to expect, how many will respond, ... So that they can be sure they have enough cars for their precious pax. It's all about market share, they don't care if they lose money at this point.


----------

